# Colonial farm Ghost Tour



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I posted this elsewhere, but thought I would pick your brains here as well.

It looks like I will definitely be participating in a Ghost Tour this Halloween at a local historical farm. The event is being planned and organized by my very good friend The Evil Squire. We have some ideas, but I would welcome any and all thoughts to help scare the tourists.

The idea for my scene is that I will be dressed as a scarecrow hanging on a tree or similar support and backlit by torches. We are definitely seeking an authentic period feel for the character. We plan on doing a burlap sack mask and sewing a period overcoat for me. Haunti found a great link that has gotten us started on my costume.

However, I wanted to see if anyone else had thoughts or suggestions about the overall theme, atmosphere, the scenes, etc. and any other ideas that would work.

Thanks!

http://www.colonialplantation.org/


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds like a great time johnny.I think a raven or crow perched with you would be cool. What about a scary old farmer guy? Maybe something that looks like madman mars from the movie Madman.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very cool, i love scarecrows!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

The scarecrow setup sounds great! Are you gunning for an authentic period feel for the entire haunt, or just your character?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Bone To Pick said:


> The scarecrow setup sounds great! Are you gunning for an authentic period feel for the entire haunt, or just your character?


The event will all be Colonial/Revolution period in costume, flavor and style. The farm also sponsors reenactments so keeping true to that spirit, the Halloween event is as if you've stepped back to the 1700s in Pennsylvania.

All the actors are in period dress, and ghost stories and other tales of the weird are presented in the house and on the grounds in the attempt to transport the crowd back to that time period.

I have suggested - and the board agreed per the Squire - a witch and witchcraft scene which should be pretty cool. The tour of the house includes a lot of stories presented by the actors about murders and ghosts and spirits. Outside on the farm you get a lot more stories of ghosts and other weird goings on (a local werewolf legend is going to be presented) given our area is the cradle of liberty and whatnot!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Maybe a hanging witch that moves as people pass by? Or maybe screams in agony and pain in her cries for help?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That sounds awesome! Kind of rules out chainsaw wielders though. :biggrineton:

I love the backlit silhouette aspect, and hope you use that for other areas as well - such a great look. So much of the fear and superstition of that time was tied up in nighttime playing tricks on the mind, so I hope you incorporate a bunch of "implied" scares - sudden noises or movement (like an owl or bird that surprises you as it flies by or the rustling of branches), and gnarly old trees and other natural things that create scary shapes and/or images at night.

Is there a route laid out already, or is that part of what's still being decided? Do you have a creepy wooded path in the mix currently?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a working farm in the state park on a historical area - there's a very very long path already predetermined through the acreage of farmland, and in previous years that path is lit with torches. My friend has plans to also add in JOLs along the path - it's a long stretch through open farm land and even without any 'scares' is quite spooky under the Autumn sky and given the area.

The path goes from the guest house area, through the farm land, up to the plantation house and out to a few outside areas, and bonfires are in strategic areas as well. It's a quite vast area, as I've said, it's a working farm in a state park.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's so cool! I'm a sucker for Colonial times up to the mid 1800s. 

Here is a great pattern link: http://www.oldtimepatterns.com/regency.html

Westfield Heritage Village has a Halloween thing (although they're more Colonial-Civil War): http://www.westfieldheritage.ca/

There's a REALLY great link with colonial-victorian style clothing patterns, accessories, etc. When I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great, thanks for the links and information


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If anyone else has any suggestions or ideas between now and September let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, I think we're going to base the costume design on Dr. Syn Alias The Scarecrow.










We're still working on the various scenes and theme of the Tour. I will let you know what we end up with and be sure to post costume pics in the costume section. Thanks again


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I would incorporate the revolutionary soldiers-back-from-the-dead attack sort of scene. Perhaps some of the civil war re-enactors my want to participate. I see they're scheduled to be at the farm. I also see from the gallery that they have re-enactors from the colonial period as well. I know hearing sudden arms and cannon fire would scare the sh*t out of me!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, the tour has always been done in Colonial garb by re-enactors (my friend is one of them and does tons of events at this location and elsewhere) so they keep to the late 1700’s period. 

Previous Ghost Tours have included various scenes outside on the trail and the farm where the actors gather the tourists around bonfires and tell stories, while other ghost stories and weird tales are told inside the house itself. The path from the admittance area winds through the open space and is lit by huge torches. We would like to add a bunch of JOLs along the path as well.

My friend is seeking to expand it beyond ghosts and we are most likely going to add a scene/story about local witchcraft, and as I believe I mentioned earlier, there is a werewolf legend around here as well. I had also suggested doing something with undead soldiers, but we shall see.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That scarecrow looks like a demented pilgrim


----------

